#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Top 7 biggest social media platforms in 2020

## Bhavya

Not all the social media channels are equally popular among people. While Facebook might be a powerhouse for one brand it will do nothing for another brand and while one business gain lots of engagement on Instagram,another business gain more engagement in pinterest. So while choosing social media channels for our business we need to consider the popular channel in our niche. Here is an article to find out the popular social media channel for your business niche: https://bit.ly/2OuVFoy

----------

